# What would your GSD do if someone walked in unannounced at night?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

What would you say is a "normal" reaction, from a balanced dog, in the following scenario?

You and your family are in your basement, sound-proofed home theater.
Your dog is loose, and resting in his crate, upstairs.

A close relative (doesn't know the dog) sees your vehicles in your driveway, assumes you're home, rings the bell, and walks right into your home.

Would your dog attack and / or bite?
Would it just bark and do nothing more?
Would it do nothing?

I'd like to know what your dog would do?

What would you consider "appropriate?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think my dog would do anything. i would have to set it up
to know for sure. what did Kira do?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

If it was a non threatening stranger at night who just walked into my house uninvited, Aiden and Penny would both bark and charge forward, but I am sure they wouldn't bite without any reasoning to do so. 

If the stranger was threatening, Aiden may bite him. Penny would still bark but probably would never bite.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A stranger? She would do a natural bark and hold. I've seen her do it during the day. If she knew them? She would wiggle all over them for butt scratch.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

When Lucky was alive there were maybe 3 non-family members that could walk into the house safely without being let in by one of us.

Anyone else? No, including blood relatives. My family doesn't come to visit us because it is too expensive, we are expected to spend the money to go visit them in Alberta, Ontario and Nova Scotia.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I don't know if Lila is a normal balanced dog or not, but she would bark like crazy. She would not bite. She barks when anyone comes into the house. I would consider this reaction normal and appropriate. I would also expect the relative, when faced with a large barking GSD would go back outside and ring the doorbell.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Ruki would run up and wag his tail and lick them, but he is only 9.5 mths old. My ex-husband accidently let him outside and a man was over fixing the garage door and Ruki ran right up and greeted him enthusiastically.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Let me give you my address and see.....lol

Seriously, I know my newfie would bark...and growl....if he heard you coming towards the door. Once inside....I don't think he would do much.

Stella...who knows... She has just recently started barking at things she hears when in the house. 

I like what my newfie does. He is big and pretty intimidating when he barks and growls. He has this really deep deep bark. I would not be opening the door if I heard him.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Bella would hide and stay asleep she the least protective dog I have ever had. I would like to think she would protect the house but that's just not her she's a wimp lol. Now if it were my dobe/boxer the house would be well taken care of. Who knows maybe Bella would surprise me if it really came down to it but I doubt it... Oh and I should probably add no barking no growl not a sound from her so she makes an awful watch dog lol but I love her..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh would definitely bark and probably hold as well. I doubt he'd let anyone venture very far into the house.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter would bark and charge on his own then fall into a bark and hold, and would do his Schutzhund thing with me controlling via voice commands.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Riley is typically hanging out wherever I am at night. He probably wouldn't do a thing unless I got up to go see what was going on. And, even then, he would probably just go up to the person and greet them. 

I hope I never have to find out what he would do if the person entering my home had bad intentions!!! 

Now, if a strange dog entered the home, he would certainly start barking and then almost immediately start to initiate play with the newcomer


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Dante would charge barking and if they stopped he would probably hold them and not bite. If they continued forward, my guess is he would bite. That being said, I don't think they would ever get in the door. Dante notices if someone gets anywhere near the house way before they get to the door. For what its worth, Dante is very civil, but very stable. He doesn't charge people for no reason and doesn't fire off when the wind blows.

Miles, would warmly greet them, wagging his tail and bring them a toy to throw. When he was younger my roommate's friend entered my room while I was sleeping and he did growl and stand his ground which was very odd for him and not something I expected.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think we have a good idea what a trained Shutzhund dog would do.

I'd like to hear from others, before I go further.

Still haven't heard what is considered "normal".

I say this because I've heard what is NOT considered normal.


*** I've add a little more:

It was a male, wearing a hooded heavy coat.
He entered the home, and yelled "helloooo", "Anybody home???


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Anthony, what would your dog do?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anthony8858 said:


> .
> 
> Still haven't heard what is considered "normal".
> 
> I say this because I've heard what is NOT considered normal.


According to Ann (Vandal), when I described what Jax did (as noted above) when a stranger came in our house, that was appropriate behavior and that is something they look for when eval'ing dogs. and when I called to her, she immediately ceased and laid down next to me to nap.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would imagine it would be "normal" for an untrained dog to bark. I think what my newfie does is what the average untrained dog would do. I would guess most dogs would not bite???? if they had the option to flee. 

And I guess you never really know. My brother had a GSD who would not let you in the house. She generally had to be put away if people came over. And yes she would bite! But someone managed to break into his apt. and steal jewelry and money with the dog there.

We had a mutt. Some kind of beagle/hound. Everyone would be able to come in. But then the dog would not let you out. He would sit by the door and growl. And yes, he would bite. He actually prevented me from being robbed once. Someone I thought was a friend had intentions of robbing my apt. Well, he got in...but not out. Busted.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmmm. I don't know Anthony. It's not ever happened with Rocket so anything would be speculation on my part. I know he hears everything outside, but only barks at things that are not "normal" or routine. He also has a few different barks and one is one I've only heard a couple times. He is such a friendly dog but as he's maturing he has surprised me a couple times, like yesterday when the neighbor tried to order him around and pet him and he wouldn't allow it until I was ok with the guy (although he still wouldn't take a command from him which is fine with me). 

My GUESS, based on past behavior, is a bark without initiating contact. I do not know if he would bite or not. I don't think he would run from the room and I know his bark would be serious. I just don't have any idea if he would bite since he has no training in bite work whatsoever.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> What would you say is a "normal" reaction, from a balanced dog, in the following scenario?
> 
> You and your family are in your basement, sound-proofed home theater.
> Your dog is loose, and resting in his crate, upstairs.
> ...


Most dogs I've had over the years would Bark like crazy. A few would have attacked and some would lick them to death. Depends on the personality of the dog. 

Nakita my first Shepherd, took down someone that came over our back fence, but he had planned something bad and I think she sensed that. 

Personally I think any adult entering my house without an invitation does so at their own risk and my dog has every right to protect its territory. 

I have a lot of grown kids that grew up with my dogs (friends of my kids) that are used to walking in and out of my house. When we got Tasha I let everyone know that was no longer appropriate. Tasha did not know them and she might not let them enter. They had to come meet her first. First time my own daughter came home she forgot about Tasha and started to come in the door. Tasha met her barking in the hall. Thankfully my kid is dog savvy and slowly backed out shutting the door. I then introduced Tasha to my daughter and now she can walk in and out.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I can tell you what my unbalanced dog would do. This happened during the day. 
My mom came over and we were in the living room about 10 ft from the door. She always knocks and my girl knows her well.
She came in a different vehicle than her car so we didn't hear her come up.
Instead of knocking my mom decides to just come in. 
Jasmine barked, growled, and charged the door hackles raised. 
Scared the crap out of my mom and she closed the door to a crack and yelled jasmine its grandma! 
Then jasmine proceded to turn to mush and wag her butt because her tail was going so fast. 
Again, my dog is known for fear barking and in no way has stable nerves


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Anthony, I have no idea if my dog is "normal" but I do know that he is not a Schutzhund dog. So, hopefully, my earlier post provides at least some additional perspective for you to consider


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok scenerio is a stranger walks in in a hoodie, yelling Hello anyone home?

My male aussie would go bonkers (he is not fond of strange men at all, has never bitten but won't back off either) Not really sure if he would nail them, but he'd be right there going crazy barking.

Jynx, female aussie, not a darn thing

Masi, she would bark and be right at the door , wouldn't back off , I have no idea if she would nail them, I've had strangers walk in (repair men, people she isn't that familiar with), but I've been 'here', not in a different area of the house, she checks them out, will watch them, if they ignore her no big deal, if they are friendly with her, she's friendly back..It would most likely depend on how "they" acted ..

Now if I wasn't here, or if I was freaking out, I can't say what she'd do, she's never been in that type of situation. 

Appropriate behavior for me, is, alert bark, check them out, go about her business..When I say it's ok, or leave it..


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> According to Ann (Vandal), when I described what Jax did (as noted above) when a stranger came in our house, that was appropriate behavior and that is something they look for when eval'ing dogs. and when I called to her, she immediately ceased and laid down next to me to nap.


So far, answers are all over the place.

Lots of varied responses. Some possible biters, some chargers, some trained to bark and hold, and some lickers and tail waggers.


Jax08:
I'd like to hear more about evaluating a dog in this scenario, and what are the true expectations of an untrained GSD. 

Keep in mind.... The dog in this scenario is basically alone, and on its own. There's no one to redirect, or call off. The family is locked in a theater room in the basement.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> So far, answers are all over the place.
> 
> Lots of varied responses. Some possible biters, some chargers, some trained to bark and hold, and some lickers and tail waggers.


Because like people each dog is different. There is no one "normal" reaction.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a stranger walking into your house day or night is a threat.



GatorDog said:


> If it was a non threatening stranger at night who just walked into my house uninvited, Aiden and Penny would both bark and charge forward, but I am sure they wouldn't bite without any reasoning to do so.
> 
> If the stranger was threatening, Aiden may bite him. Penny would still bark but probably would never bite.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

A couple of years ago, I had to go out of town and my friend was supposed to pick Mikko up from my house when she got off of work. He had met my friend a couple of times, but didn't really know her that well. I didn't think it would be a problem because he had liked her and has no problem when people he knows come to get him or let him out.
Well, she called and said he was barking at her and wouldn't let her in the house. She won him over somehow and got him to go with her. 
So, I'm thinking if it was someone he didn't know at all that he wouldn't let them in the house.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

there are going to be varied responses and wide variations of normal. What is normal for an untrained dog? I think you need to ask what is appropriate response for this breed. 

And what is the rest of the scenario? Did the person back off? Or did the person continue to press forward? 

That was a good thread with a lot of info but I don't remember what it was. You would have to do a search for it.


----------



## oldiehawn (Dec 5, 2012)

at 10 months old my dasha did exactly what she is wanted by me to do...i live mostly alone but have a boyfriend that works in another province...theyve met couple of times and she likes n respects him...he decided to make a unannounced trip here and she was in her crate for the night with me sleeping in same room...door opens all i heard was a low growl, cuz i didnt hear the door open..the growl woke me up for she never does that then all of a sudden i heard a noise then she busted outta her crate and stood beside my bed barking like a heathen , she never moved and then i heard its me dasha as a very white faced boyfriend called from mudroom stiill in same spot he had been when he heard the crate smash open all was calm then thank goodness...dont know if thats normal but it made me feel comfortable and boyfriend will not come without announcment again im sure


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> there are going to be varied responses and wide variations of normal. What is normal for an untrained dog? I think you need to ask what is appropriate response for this breed.
> 
> And what is the rest of the scenario? Did the person back off? Or did the person continue to press forward?
> 
> That was a good thread with a lot of info but I don't remember what it was. You would have to do a search for it.


I'd like to continue....

Your opinions:

1) If the dog kept it's distance, hackled up and barked like crazy.... would you be happy that your dog barked and showed "fear"? From what I understand, that could be a fear response.

2) If the dog charged, sniffed, and somehow decided that the person was there to show love... Would you say that a dog has that capability?

3) Person walks in, dog hears "hellooo", doesn't recognize the voice. Dog charges hooded stranger, and makes a flying bite to the sleeve of the alleged perpetrator. Person breaks free, and exits property.
Would you say dog "did his job"?

4) Dog did nothing. Stayed in crate. Person walked through house looking for other family members. Dog never awakened.
Would that concern you?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't read any of the responses yet, but this just kinda happened to us last night. It was completely dark outside and my dad came to the patio door and was in the process of opening the door when the GSD heard the door and was at the door in a second barking(her big girl bark, which we don't hear often), hackles up, etc. It was very dark and we couldn't even see who it was and I don't think anyone has ever done that since we have had her. Plus as far as she knew we were in the house, so who else was coming in? It wasn't a fear reaction, it was a protectiveness that I have not seen in her. She is not a fearful dog, her nerves are solid, and she doesn't back down from anything. As soon as we told her it was okay and let my dad in, she became excited and happy to see him. Mine does not bark often, I have heard her bark(nice deep bark) maybe twice. She just doesn't feel the need to bark, ever. She doesn't bark in the car either. She does stare people down. My son told my dad that he probably shouldn't walk up to glass doors in the complete dark like that anymore. After I seen her reaction last night, I think she would react to a stranger coming in, but I was even more proud that she switched back to herself almost immediately.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Anthony - I think it would all depend on what the person who enters does next. If the person who enters your house continues to progress, the dog may continue to progress. 

If a stranger entered my home (with out me letting them in) Hondo would charge. If the person stopped, Hondo would hold. I know this to be true, it has happened. It was my BIL who doesn't come to my house often. Who we did not know was coming over. We were in the back of the house and came rushing in as we followed Hondo through the house. I was able to call Hondo off. I had to hold him. He didn't just turn off and take a nap. 

Our senses were heightened. We thought there was a threat coming into our home. I've no doubt ALL the dogs fed off of that trigger.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'd like to continue....
> 
> Your opinions:
> 
> ...


#4 would concern me. The other 3 would be, in my opinion, normal reactions depending on the dog and the breed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He would definitely bark, but would not be able to charge (and I don't know if he would,) because he sleeps in his expen, for now.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hard to answer but I'll give it a go.

1. I don't know that I'd be "happy" with that response if it was from "fear" , 
2. not sure what you mean by this one?
3. well if the guy was up to no good, I'd be happy with that, if it was someone I KNEW, no I would not be happy with that.
4. This would be my aussie I'm ok with that , atleast she wouldn't get hurt This wouldn't happen tho with my other two..


----------



## oldiehawn (Dec 5, 2012)

dont know what is the normal or correct but what id want my dog to do? is to stand by me barking loudly and fiercly to hope to warn off the intruder and then if that doesnt work and i say help then dog would go after the intruder and hopefully intruder would leave then dog back to my side


----------



## oldiehawn (Dec 5, 2012)

and i must add you people make me nervous im sweating all over answering a question lol but im curious for the answer from original post


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

oldiehawn said:


> and i must add you people make me nervous im sweating all over answering a question lol but im curious for the answer from original post


What are you nervous about? I think the point to remember is that we ALL hope this scenario never happens for real - a true bad guy entering your home. 

No need to be nervous..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

1. No I would not be happy with a fearful reaction...ever...it makes me sad to see a fearful German Shepherd when they should walk into a room like they own the place.
2. The dog determined the person meant him no harm? I can see this being a normal reaction for an untrained dog. The person is a friendly stranger. How often does that get tested on a daily basis for CGC's? If the person was not a friendly stranger there would have been aggression or fear displayed by the intruder.
3. I doubt I would happy with this. The dog just attacked without any further provocation from the person? No warning for the person first?
4. I wouldn't even know what to do with a dog that did this. I've never owned one. I wouldn't say it's abnormal depending on the breed. 

My personal opinion, for our breed, is that they should at least react to something that is not normal, such as a stranger walking into our house. I think if the person displayed menacing behavior a bite would not be abnormal, whether we desire that behavior or not. But for a bite to occur without warning is not desirable.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Since my dogs will bark, with the doors adn windows closed, at a cat crossing the street 150 feet away....I don't think anyone would ever walk in the door....if someone they know walks in (only 2 people could do this), they will bark until the person is part way in the door adn then greet them happily

Lee


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

1)no, although I am betting that is what a lot of dogs, not just GSDs would do

2)Depends on what you mean by "there to show love", My dog doesn't seek "love" from other people, and wouldn't find that a pay offf. However if you mean deamed him not a threat and reverted back to non agressive behavior, then maybe. 

Example:
This isn’t a person who was in our home uninvited, rather our housemate had a friend over who Dante has only met maybe once a year ago. So I didn’t know the guy was over either and our house has an open metal spiral stair case so Dante went down first. He got maybe 3 feet down and saw the guy standing there. He immediately lock up, tail straight up, like two dominant dogs get right before a dog fight. Stiff. And stared directly at him and growled very low. I would say the guy had about 5 seconds or less to turn away, calmly walk out or Dante was going to go for him. Lucky our housemate was sitting on the coach and jumped up in between them and said no to Dante. I called him back to me. Got my boyfriend and asked him to go down first so he could be there because I didn’t want Dante to get past me on my way down. He did, said hi to the guy, I let Dante go down and Dante acted like nothing happened. Let the guy pet him, and was his completely normal neutral self. That is how I would want my dog to act. If I was going to guess, I would say if no one was home and the same thing had happened. And the guy slowly backed away while saying “its ok, its ok” then Dante may have not gone after him. Had he done anything else, he would have. It also has nothing to do with Schutzhund training. This isn’t something we practice. A training bdlg and guy with a sleeve is nothing like what goes on in your home. This is Dante’s territory.



3)no, a bite would only be needed if the bark warning didn't negate the threat. Biting without even thinking about it wouldn't be something I would want to see. Although I think if the dog had some sort of PPD training you may see this.

4)yes, I would be concern the dog had a hearing issue. However some homes are so come and go that it wouldn't be a shocking response.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Since my dogs will bark, with the doors adn windows closed, at a cat crossing the street 150 feet away....I don't think anyone would ever walk in the door....if someone they know walks in (only 2 people could do this), they will bark until the person is part way in the door adn then greet them happily
> 
> Lee


:rofl: And 99% of the time, I don't even see the cat by the time I get to the window. I often think my dogs hallucinate!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

MilesNY said:


> However some homes are so come and go that it wouldn't be a shocking response.


I had a come and go home for many years. Kids and kids friends in and out constantly... I would have been shocked at this response. My dogs came and greeted any person walking in. They had to check it out.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Our two older dogs aren't crated, they'd be at the door and barking before the person got out of their car. Their hearing is very, very good.  No idea what they would do if the person walked in, but I'm hoping they'd meet him/her with more barking.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'd like to continue....
> 
> Your opinions:
> 
> ...


As far as what my dog would do... 

Raven - depends on which door you came to. One door is the door only friends come to and she is ok with anyone that comes to that door. Other doors she barks, alot. No one has ever tried to come in. 

Kaiser - never seen him in that scenario but have seen a lot of protective instincts in him in other scenarios. His serious bark rarely comes out but when it does, he means business. Who knows. 

Holly - she would scare the pants off people with her barking and lunging but she is definitely fearful. She has been trained to move away from people instead of toward them (she used to go forward) for her own safety but she would bite if threatened.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

As they opened the door, she would run toward the door with a pretty ferocious bark. But, once they enter? Who knows. It is always us, so she stops when she sees us.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Our last GSD would do a natural "bark and hold" or bark until stranger left the premises.

I might add, there's adequate evidence on our property that states we have a GSD, and one of our dogs actually bit my dad for doing just that (walking in unannounced), well, I say "bit" but he actually just grabbed Dad's forearm, and my dad turned quickly and left our home. 

This GSD, not sure which but I doubt he'd be happy about it and he'd at least bark and make the person think they might be bitten.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

hmmm, I'm pretty certain my dog would be watching the movie in the basement with me:laugh:


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Lunge at them with fierce barking. Don't know if she'd bite. Someone snuck up behind me one time and Molly came within 2" of them, but no bite.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta wouldnt even alert me to them. Zena would have gone after them until they were outside where they belong until someone lets them in and Riley would have barked his head off.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

We have two front doors the front door leads to our tiny entry way and then you have to walk through the second door to get to the house. Avery barks a warning bark anytime he hears the main door open or when the bell is rung. Only people who know Avery come through without knocking or ringing and they usually tell him to be quiet. He is very protective of me and I'm sure would bring out his big boy bark and show his not so friendly side if someone strange / threatening came in the house. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl would bark very loudly and continue to bark until I quieted her. She would probably continue to bark intermittently even after I quieted her while I was preparing to check the house from either the master bedroom, or from where ever else I might be in the house.

This is a dog that at 0600 this morning went into the bathroom and started barking suspiciously at the window and the floor vent.

This is the most vocal GSD I've had out of the five.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Our house is not easy to get to - we have a 600 foot driveway. No one could possibly approach the house without being noticed - friend or foe. Our girls always make their presence known in a very intimidating manner. I'm pretty sure that not many would attempt to enter the house.


----------



## jasHans (Jan 14, 2013)

im pree sure rocco would bark like crazy not bite tho, he starts parking when ppl stand in front of our driveway


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I socialized my 2 as soon as I got them but I'm not sure about Xerxes. As he gets older, he get more protective. Jasira is a girl and seems more ok with people in the house. As far as Xerxes, I'm really not sure what he would do. I have told him to not be that way but he is even protective of his yard. ( He chases birds out of it. ) I don't encourage this but I'd like a dog who would protect me if I needed it. Any answers?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

This is pretty simple as it happened to me... My ex was at work (he was working the night shift) and told one of his buddies (one I had only met once) that he could come "crash" at our place for the night when his GF and him had a fight, Mike gave him the key and told him to go to the basement. I was not aware of this situation and neither Diesel nor me knew this guy ( creepy yes, and totally wrong of my ex to do this with his gf home alone).... Well I heard the door downstairs open and Diesel jumped up had her heckles up (which was a red flag to me as she never had done this) and was barking in this very deep threatening way something I had also never witnessed as she rarely ever barked and when she did it was playful, mouthy talking not the way she was doing it... It was dark downstairs and I followed Diesel who had flown down them and charged the guy had lunged and jumped up on him growling and barking loudly (she did not bite him)... Needless to say she was very vigilant and I know she would have protected me in any situation, and kept the house safe, also everyone of my friends and my ex friends knew from that point onward to make it aware that they were there not just waltz in


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

im not sure she would probably nail them shes protection trained so it would be a really dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 30, 2012)

That's a good question. He guards very vigilantly except for when he is snoozing on my bed. I have neighbors who come in to let out, or fix stuff. My bf comes in when I'm not here. So he is accepting of people he knows, coming in without me. If it was a stranger... not sure.


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 30, 2012)

Mandiah, that was very uncool of your BF to extend without your knowledge or consent.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Good for Diesel. And it sounds like your ex was a good person to get rid of. And a GSD was smart enough to figure that out too. ****, aren't they great dogs?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ceasar said:


> Mandiah, that was very uncool of your BF to extend without your knowledge or consent.


Yes very uncool indeed! We broke up shortly after this incident (a few months?) ... a year after we broke up I had contacted him on FB to let him know that Diesel had passed away, as I felt that was something he should know as he helped raise her and he so claimed that he "loved her"... Needless to say I did not even get a response back to the message. So good riddance!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope you get another GSD to protect you.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Not sure if Ranger would bark. He rarely barks at anything. Probably he would quietly greet the person and expect a good pet on the head.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nikitta said:


> I hope you get another GSD to protect you.



I already got another GSD  her name is Penny is she turned 14 weeks today


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

guy yr filling in to many blanks about yr dog, set up a controlled scenario and find out. not exactly the same as the OP's scenario but i asked the same question and set it up as in these vids make yr own conclusions what the dog would do. given the dog is 2 years old in april the age of the dog on these videos is a few months younger than stated, these scenarios i wanted to see what the dog does WITHOUT pre-conditioning, training...etc, i believe that stuff only masks what yr dog actually is. i have learned how to video stuff better now to make the dog look better anyhoo is what it is;


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 30, 2012)

Good riddance IS RIGHT!!! How old was Diesel when she passed? Congrats and good luck on your new baby!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Anthony8858 said:


> Keep in mind.... The dog in this scenario is basically alone, and on its own. There's no one to redirect, or call off. The family is locked in a theater room in the basement.


From what I gather, the scenario is: nighttime, dog is essentially alone, hooded stranger walks through the door announcing himself?

My own dog is a stable 4 year old with no training or foundation work done in protection or bitesport. Based on past experiences and my own understanding of his temperament/nerves, I think my dog would charge at the door barking. No raised hackles, but I can guarantee a deep, rumbling bark. He typically will plant himself as close to the visitor as possible, and bark directly into his face but there will be no warning behind the bark. He won't make any effort to hold the visitor in place, and if the stranger in question made to move past him, my dog would follow him out of curiosity. Once he's given the guy a few sniffs, and given that there is still no family present, he'll probably go back to his couch to nap.

This is behavior I want from my dog - I expect him to alert me to visitors, but I do not want him to display any aggression or even suspicion towards nonthreatening strangers. I haven't noticed if he behaves any differently towards people in hoods/hats/sunglasses, but regardless of attire, no one visiting our home is in danger of getting bitten (unless they run into the crazy cat).



Anthony8858 said:


> 1) If the dog kept it's distance, hackled up and barked like crazy.... would you be happy that your dog barked and showed "fear"? From what I understand, that could be a fear response.


No, I would not be happy with a fearful response to a nonthreatening visitor. Without factoring in age, this is not the type of behavior I expect to see from a stable German Shepherd (or from stable individuals of most breeds/mixes, for that matter)



Anthony8858 said:


> 2) If the dog charged, sniffed, and somehow decided that the person was there to show love... Would you say that a dog has that capability?


The capability to...? Defend its home? Defend the family if they were in danger? Be a good judge of character? Sorry, I skimmed the posts and am not clear what this is referring to! But if it's any of the three, my answer would be that a lack of response isn't a fair indication of anything. My dog has charged, sniffed, and then turned around and ignored guests before and I do not expect or want him to defend my home. Maybe he does have the ability to see the difference between a burglar and a friend, and maybe he would react appropriately, but I have no clue one way or another. I haven't met any criminals, as far as I know! 

When it comes to defending the family, I absolutely know he would. There's a high chance that someone could stroll into our house, steal our TV, and walk out without a scratch but when it comes to _people_ he doesn't slack off. He reads my emotions well and has demonstrated before that he would rise to the occasion if I felt intimidated or scared. He reacts very immediately to anything I could perceive to be a threat (and also backs down immediately at my call). I don't know if he would truly bite or engage a threat, or how far he would have to be pushed, but I know he is serious when it comes to people. 



Anthony8858 said:


> 3) Person walks in, dog hears "hellooo", doesn't recognize the voice. Dog charges hooded stranger, and makes a flying bite to the sleeve of the alleged perpetrator. Person breaks free, and exits property.
> Would you say dog "did his job"?


This would not be okay with me at all. I won't say that this is an inappropriate response for a GSD, because I know opinions on this will differ, but for _my_ dog and in _this _situation... absolutely not. I do not want any dog of mine to take a bite out of a visitor (stranger or otherwise, hooded or not) when the visitor has absolutely no ill intentions, and has done nothing to show that he's a threat. 

I don't think a more suspicious dog would be incorrect, and actually believe that my dog is on the lower end of the natural suspicion spectrum for GSDs. But I do have guests over frequently, and prefer a dog that is comfortable around people coming and going regularly. 



Anthony8858 said:


> 4) Dog did nothing. Stayed in crate. Person walked through house looking for other family members. Dog never awakened.
> Would that concern you?


No, not really. I don't personally want that in a German Shepherd, but that's no reason to be concerned.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I havnt been able to guage this with Penny for it has never happened. With my old shepherd Abbi if id have friends come in she would stand her ground and bark right before the entrance to the living room. It was a ' you arent going any further' sort of thing. When I called her she would stop and come to me while I greeted whoever it was. The funny thing to me was that she has no PPD training, it was just her general protectivness of myself and her home.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

:bump:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm still waiting to hear what Kira did to the yellow hoody clad intruder.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I used to think the same way Rei did...but the more I researched and learned about GSDs and dogs in general, the more I realized that its completely irresponsible to expect a dog to NOT bite someone it doesn't know that has just walked into its property and is posing a threat to the family.

I used to want my dog to just alert but then do nothing (legal liability reasons), but its crazy to expect that unless it has been taught or the GSD does not have the proper instincts bred into it in the first place. From what I know today, and from what I know of my dog, I fully expect him to bite, apprehend, and do whatever it is he decides is necessary to either get rid of a stranger or to neutralize that threat.

He isn't trained in any kind of bite work, but I have had instructors that do bite work tell me that he would bite someone after seeing some of his reactions to them trying to correct him during training. I know that if I wasn't there to call him off...he'd do damage and that is exactly what he was bred to do.

If you want an alert dog...get a watch dog. A terrier, or something else that is meant to alert of an intruder. A guard dog is meant to take care of an intruder. I remember watching an episode of Dogs 101 in which they explained how a miniature schnauzer would work with GSDs in order to guard sheep. The schnauzer has better hearing and would alert the GSDs of possible threats...they would then take care of them. I also see this when we're at a family's house who have a westie. The westie will bark and run to the windows for a sound way before my GSD even gets up. But when he does he follows the westie silently to figure out what the problem is...really cool to watch.

Just to add...my GSD would not hurt anyone that he already knows that is coming into the house. So if he knows the family that is coming in, there wouldn't be an issue...he'd just ask for love and petting.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

My dog would bark very loudly but I don't know if she would challenge beyond barking.
Hopefully, that situation will never be tested.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This actually happened to me when Stark was younger.

He charged the door, barked at the guy and held him at the threshold. I got there and told him to down - which he did. The guy ran down the hallway (I live in an apartment).

Stark never tried to bite, but did hold his ground.

Zefra on the other hand.. she would bark and if the moved forward I KNOW she would bite...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Both would bark and charge. I had a cousin who walked into the apartment without knocking and this is exactly what the dogs did. Fortunately they know him so nothing occurred beyond the barking and charging. If it were a stranger, I think only Bunny would bite and ONLY if the person did something threatening.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

martemchik said:


> I used to think the same way Rei did...but the more I researched and learned about GSDs and dogs in general, the more I realized that its completely irresponsible to expect a dog to NOT bite someone it doesn't know that has just walked into its property and is posing a threat to the family.
> 
> I used to want my dog to just alert but then do nothing (legal liability reasons), but its crazy to expect that unless it has been taught or the GSD does not have the proper instincts bred into it in the first place. From what I know today, and from what I know of my dog, I fully expect him to bite, apprehend, and do whatever it is he decides is necessary to either get rid of a stranger or to neutralize that threat


No, I actually agree with you, which is why I added this part for clarification - 



Rei said:


> I won't say that this is an inappropriate response for a GSD, because I know opinions on this will differ, but for _my_ dog and in _this _situation... absolutely not. I do not want any dog of mine to take a bite out of a visitor (stranger or otherwise, hooded or not) when the visitor has absolutely no ill intentions, and has done nothing to show that he's a threat.
> 
> I don't think a more suspicious dog would be incorrect, and actually believe that my dog is on the lower end of the natural suspicion spectrum for GSDs. But I do have guests over frequently, and prefer a dog that is comfortable around people coming and going regularly.


I find it perfectly acceptable for a German Shepherd to be highly suspicious of a visitor, and to be unwilling to let his guard down in their presence. That is a good German Shepherd to me. But _my_ dog specifically should not display that behavior because he's been _trained_ and _conditioned_ not to.

At one point, his defensive drives were easily triggered. We have worked hard to bring up his thresholds. He is not naturally suspicious, but he did default to defensive behaviors too quickly. At home I establish very firm ground rules so that my dog knows that the house is mine to protect and none of his business. It does not matter if it is other dogs or people visiting, it is not his job to protect the house. 

He instinctively would, but I've very deliberately reassigned him to "watch dog duty", no home protection allowed. I do like seeing the instinct, and my demands of my dog is based on our training, not what I expect out of him naturally. 



martemchik said:


> I realized that its completely irresponsible to expect a dog to NOT bite someone it doesn't know that has just walked into its property and is posing a threat to the family.
> 
> From what I know today, and from what I know of my dog, I fully expect him to bite, apprehend, and do whatever it is he decides is necessary to either get rid of a stranger or to neutralize that threat


Is this only if the dog perceives a threat coming from the stranger... or in any situation where a stranger walks in through the door? My answer only applies to a stranger walking in saying "helloooooo...?". If the stranger posed a threat, then regardless of whatever training my dog's had, I wouldn't be surprised at all if my dog took a bite. Or upset, provided that my dog was okay.

But maybe we have different definitions of "threatening"? I see it as being physically threatening (as opposed to a suspicious presence wanting to steal valuables from the house). Once a person acts in a way that is physically threatening, it is no longer the _house_ that needs protection, but rather the dog itself or the family around him. In that scenario it's a completely different mindset and job altogether, and I do expect my dog to defend himself and me before I have the chance to call him off.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Rei said:


> Is this only if the dog perceives a threat coming from the stranger... or in any situation where a stranger walks in through the door? My answer only applies to a stranger walking in saying "helloooooo...?". If the stranger posed a threat, then regardless of whatever training my dog's had, I wouldn't be surprised at all if my dog took a bite. Or upset, provided that my dog was okay.
> 
> But maybe we have different definitions of "threatening"? I see it as being physically threatening (as opposed to a suspicious presence wanting to steal valuables from the house). Once a person acts in a way that is physically threatening, it is no longer the _house_ that needs protection, but rather the dog itself or the family around him. In that scenario it's a completely different mindset and job altogether, and I do expect my dog to defend himself and me before I have the chance to call him off.


Thanks for the clarification! Totally in agreement! I never worked on training my dog not to do anything, we've never had an uninvited visitor come in. I know when over at the in-laws house and they're having the extended family over I will leash my boy and make sure he meets those people with me and not at the door as they're walking in by themselves.

In my opinion...a threat is a person on the property/in the house. Without proper amounts of training (which my dog hasn't had) I don't expect any dog to discern what a true threat is and what isn't. They live in the animal world which holds no human logic. A wolf in another pack's territory is an enemy, no matter if he's just passing through or accidentally in it.

I would definitely prefer if my dog wouldn't take down a child that has come into the back yard to retrieve a ball, or a family member that walks in unannounced. But I don't think I can reasonably expect that. I do think if the child is small enough my dog wouldn't react negatively, but I don't know for sure and don't wish to test that theory.

I asked a question on the forum a few weeks ago that had to do with your dog killing a small dog that came into its territory or yard. They don't really discern size/threat level. Anything that's there is a threat, and without training to do otherwise must be neutralized, and I would expect nothing less and nothing more.


----------

